# What happened?



## bob hardin (Jan 25, 2019)

While  waiting for my smoker to arrive, i decided to cook some pork ribs in the oven (I know, I know!).  I put a thick, dry rub on the ribs and let them sit 3 hours, then cooked them.  The ribs were well cooked (4 hours, low and slow).  However, the rub gave them a pasty, dusty, grainy texture to the point of being almost inedible.  NOBODY enjoyed them.

Any ideas of why this texture?  The rub was mainly paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, chili. I did apply it pretty thick.  I usually believe you can’t have too much rub, within reason.  

Please educate me.

Bob


----------



## tallbm (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi there and welcome!

What temp did you cook the ribs at?
My guess is that a thick layer of rub cooked too long ended up giving burnt or severely cooked/dried out seasonings.

Ribs can be oversalted very very very easily since they are so thin so I imagine they can be over seasoned easily as well.


----------



## bob hardin (Jan 25, 2019)

250 degrees for 3 hours, then 170 for 1 hour.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 25, 2019)

Occam's Razor
Too much Rub.
Rub ingredients in bad proportions.
Four (4) hours is not Low-n-Slow, 5.5-7 is more appropriate low/slow times.
My ribs average 6-6.5 hours.


----------



## bob hardin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thx chili.  Do you have a good rub recipe?


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 25, 2019)

bob hardin said:


> While  waiting for my smoker to arrive, i decided to cook some pork ribs in the oven (I know, I know!).  I put a thick, dry rub on the ribs and let them sit 3 hours, then cooked them.  The ribs were well cooked (4 hours, low and slow).  However, the rub gave them a pasty, dusty, grainy texture to the point of being almost inedible.  NOBODY enjoyed them.
> 
> Any ideas of why this texture?  The rub was mainly paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, chili. I did apply it pretty thick.  I usually believe you can’t have too much rub, within reason.
> 
> ...



No salt or sugar? Sugar melts, (partially)dissolves, and caramelises and helps bind those other spices. Salt dissolves and does an amazing thing pushing and pulling moisture. You put a dusty rub on your ribs and dusty was unfortunately what you got. We all love playing with recipes but I'd start with a known rub recipe or a commercial rub - then start tinkering. I also hope those 3 hours sitting were in the fridge and not on the counter. (I hope this doesn't read to harsh, it's not meant to). Watch one of Malcom Reed's rib vids on youtube, he's to the point yet fun to watch. Good luck on the next attempt!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 25, 2019)

bob hardin said:


> While  waiting for my smoker to arrive, i decided to cook some pork ribs in the oven (I know, I know!).  I put a thick, dry rub on the ribs and let them sit 3 hours, then cooked them.  The ribs were well cooked (4 hours, low and slow).  However, the rub gave them a pasty, dusty, grainy texture to the point of being almost inedible.  NOBODY enjoyed them.
> 
> Any ideas of why this texture?  The rub was mainly paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, chili. I did apply it pretty thick.  I usually believe you can’t have too much rub, within reason.
> 
> ...




Well, Senior Bob, sometimes the Bull wins....

I spent a few years carrying my favorite seasonings back and forth to my Bar-B-Que. Then one day it came to me (Like one of Dad's slaps upside the back of my head) that I could just combine them and carry one bottle around.
I didn't know it then, but I was developing my own rub.
I have used it for decades now. I called it, "Sonny's Secret Seasonings". Which is just a bunch of favorite dry seasonings mixed together in an old Shake-R-Spoon container. We loved the flavor!
Then we started doing Baby Back Ribs. I would use my rub, then glue it on with some Sweet Baby Rays.
Later I started just dumping the SBR in a bowl, adding the rub, and added a big ol glob of Sage Honey and mixed well. Then rebottled the Doctored SBR.
When painted on the rib racks, it cooks on and keeps all the flavor and great tasting stuff inside. Including lots of moisture.
Since I used things like Montreal Steak Seasoning, Granulated Garlic, Pepper, Lawery's Seasoned Salt, etc. It creates a multi textured, cooked on layer of Yummy.
So think in layers of flavors that burst in the chew. Multi levels, not a pasting of powders. 
I will caution you though, When you develop something folks love, and you get a smoker and want to deviate and add smoke to the flavors... Well, you get told in no uncertain terms, "DO NOT mess with the rib recipe!"
So it's true, Sometimes the Bull wins.


----------



## bob hardin (Jan 25, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> No salt or sugar? Sugar melts, (partially)dissolves, and caramelises and helps bind those other spices. Salt dissolves and does an amazing thing pushing and pulling moisture. You put a dusty rub on your ribs and dusty was unfortunately what you got. We all love playing with recipes but I'd start with a known rub recipe or a commercial rub - then start tinkering. I also hope those 3 hours sitting were in the fridge and not on the counter. (I hope this doesn't read to harsh, it's not meant to). Watch one of Malcom Reed's rib vids on youtube, he's to the point yet fun to watch. Good luck on the next attempt!


Yes, salt and brown sugar. Sorry


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 25, 2019)

bob hardin said:


> Thx chili.  Do you have a good rub recipe?


I've a good basic Pork Rub that is easily modified to fit sweet, savory and spicy flavor profiles.
You can find it and my Chicken Rub in my Recipe Index.
Chile's Pork and Chicken Rubs


----------

